# Politically Correct Happy New Year



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Got a chuckle out of this one folks:

Please accept with no obligation, implied or implicit, our best wishes for an environmentally conscious, socially responsible, low stress, non-addictive, gender neutral celebration of the winter solstice holiday, practiced within the most enjoyable traditions of the religious persuasion
of your choice, or the secular practices of your choice, with respect for the religious or secular persuasions and/or traditions of others, or their choice not to practice religious or secular traditions at all.

May you have a fiscally successful, personally fulfilling and medically uncomplicated recognition of the onset of the generally accepted calendar year 2004, but not without due respect for the calendars of choice of other cultures whose contributions to society have helped to make Canada great
(not to imply that Canada is necessarily greater than any other country) and without regard to the race, creed, colour, age, physical ability, religious faith, political belief, choice of computer platform or sexual preference of the wishee.

By accepting this greeting you are accepting these terms. This greeting is subject to clarification or withdrawal. It is freely transferable with no alteration to the original greeting. It implies no promise by the wisher to actually implement any of the wishes for herself or himself or others, is void where prohibited by law and is revocable at the sole discretion of the wisher. This wish is warranted to perform as expected within the usual application of good tidings for a period of one year, or until the issuance of a subsequent holiday greeting, whichever comes first, and the warranty is limited to replacement of this wish or issuance of a new wish at the sole discretion of the wisher.

In other words, have a good one!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Whatever your calendar may the time to the next winter solistice bring you health and happiness.

Our astronomical cycles are the ONLY ones that bind ALL humans together and have been celebrated since humans looked UP. 

Our little blue oasis is all we have, guard it fiercely.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

for anyone interested the planet Saturn will be showing itself in its closest approach to the Earth in 30+ years
at midnight it will be directly overhead
telescope needed to see the rings


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Loved your politically correct New Years greetings, Sinc!!
















I hope that all of the ideologically crippled among us read your post and think about it. VERY carefully.

And then think. VERY hard. About the direction that they seem to be taking themselves, in the name of this movement.

Then, they need to ask themslves how much public laughter they can possibly shrug off while still remaining relevant.
















And they also need to ask themselves how soon they will become totally irrelevant in the eyes of the vast majority of the population.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Sinc:

I have to disagree that this is a politically correct season’s greeting so much as a “RIGHT WINGED CORPORATE LAWYER’s season’s greeting.

Probably a lawyer from Bay Street or even Wall Street. Worried that we might have a way to sue them to get at their stash.

Who’s kidding whom this Lawyer took a huge risk by making any statement at all. We should praise him/her for the stone hearted courage.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Gee Macnutt I didn't know you were so given to navel gazing or self analysis. 

That was a very good assessment of your current condition and we congratulate you on recognising the difficulty you face in over coming it.

"My name is Gerry, I am a .........."
Good luck on your journey.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> Loved your politically correct New Years greetings, Sinc!!
> 
> I hope that all of the ideologically crippled among us read your post and think about it. VERY carefully.
> 
> ...


ideologically crippled ?
public laughter ?
totally irrelevant ?

Is it Lagavulin time already?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MadDoc, re your comment that "Our astronomical cycles are the ONLY ones that bind ALL humans together and have been celebrated since humans looked UP", I think that this is most profound. There is a philosopher lurking inside of you, next to the teacher, that wants to "escape" and be free. Show them the door (to your conscious self) in 2004.


----------

